# Dull coat, advice?



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

Ginger is a 2yr old brittany who's never had a nice shiny coat. I'll be honest, I can't remember if it was shiny or not when we got her. She has been on The Honest Kitchen's Thrive and now Embark. She is also on Darwins pre made raw. I do a few days of each. She gets Trader Joe's Salmon oil but I am running out and just ordered sockeye salmon oil from Vital Choice tonight. 
Any ideas of what else I can try? Maybe a change in oil will help?


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

I found eggs really helped my boy. He gets about 5-6 a week (one at a time on top of his evening meal). I don't give him any fish oil capsules but he does get one tin of sardines a week. I do also give him 2-3 Tbs coconut oil a week in his food but really feel it is the eggs but can't prove it sorry.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

sozzle said:


> I found eggs really helped my boy. He gets about 5-6 a week (one at a time on top of his evening meal). I don't give him any fish oil capsules but he does get one tin of sardines a week. I do also give him 2-3 Tbs coconut oil a week in his food but really feel it is the eggs but can't prove it sorry.


I never thought about eggs! I have not tried them with my two, guess it's time to do just that!


----------



## CoverTune (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm all for tweaking the diet, but my favourite product in the whole doggy world is Dermoscent Essential 6 Spot-On. It is all natural, essential oils and omegas, but instead of having it work from the inside out (like adding salmon oil to the food), it gets applied directly to the skin. It comes with each "dose" packaged separately, about 1ml, and you apply it between the shoulder blades once a week for 4 weeks, and then "as needed" after that (every 2-4 weeks, approx).

I used this on George a few months after bringing him home from the Humane Society where he'd been eating Science Diet.. I'm sure you can imagine the condition of his coat *gag*. Within 3 days of the first application I could see a difference. I honestly can't say enough good about this stuff.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

eggs, definitely, make sure you get the free range preferably fresh since they are higher in omega 3's. I give 2-3 eggs a week, or about every other day, raw obviously(shell included)


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

Unosmom said:


> eggs, definitely, make sure you get the free range preferably fresh since they are higher in omega 3's. I give 2-3 eggs a week, or about every other day, raw obviously(shell included)


I am going to try them with a little egg this weekend, someone here said to start with a little first, to make sure of no upset tummy. We only use free range, I love this time of the year, we have all kinds of farmers markets. Not sure what I'll do over the winter, probably have to buy the ones from the grocery store but still as free range as I can find.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

CoverTune said:


> I'm all for tweaking the diet, but my favourite product in the whole doggy world is Dermoscent Essential 6 Spot-On. It is all natural, essential oils and omegas, but instead of having it work from the inside out (like adding salmon oil to the food), it gets applied directly to the skin. It comes with each "dose" packaged separately, about 1ml, and you apply it between the shoulder blades once a week for 4 weeks, and then "as needed" after that (every 2-4 weeks, approx).
> 
> I used this on George a few months after bringing him home from the Humane Society where he'd been eating Science Diet.. I'm sure you can imagine the condition of his coat *gag*. Within 3 days of the first application I could see a difference. I honestly can't say enough good about this stuff.


Hiya Stacey! Hope you're doing well! I've never heard of that, thanks for the link, I'll take a look!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I just helped one of my training clients switch their bernese puppy from Darwin's to PMR and her coat is already looking better. I've never seen great results with Darwin's really....not really sure why. 

I would add eggs in, from a quality source though. Not just plain ol' store bought eggs.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

What Natalie said. We feed eggs often and when we fed store bought eggs I noticed no difference but once we had our own chickens their coats are gleaming again. It makes a difference what the chickens eat.


----------



## Losech (Jul 10, 2012)

Eggs. All my dogs get an egg a day from happy pastured hens, their coats are very reflective XD
Eggs, salmon oil (and vitamin E if using large doses), and fat. My Shiba does best when he's got a lot of fat in his diet, but then again, he's got real dry skin so he needs it. The other two do fine with "normal" ranges of fat. Also, if that doesn't work, it could be a mineral/vitamin imbalance.


----------



## lily (May 16, 2011)

Betsy isn't keen on eggs,which part of the egg is the best part?,if I could get her to eat the best part then that would be good,our black rock lays 1egg a day under a bush!stupid chicken ,karen


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

I've given each dog about half a raw egg, twice.....not enough yet to notice any difference in Ginger, the dog I started this thread about but I am so stupid. Boone cannot have chicken (as in kibble)....what kind of eggs do I have? Chicken. What does Boone have? Gunky ear. I don't know if it's from the egg but I think I may have to leave the egg out of Boone's food. I'll wait til the ear clears up, then try a little once again but if his ear goes back to icky, thats the end of eggs for him!


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

I feed one whole quail egg daily...dogs love it and the difference is apparent. My one dog suffers from allergies and we were able to stop administering meds once we started the quail eggs...highly recommend.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

frogdog said:


> I feed one whole quail egg daily...dogs love it and the difference is apparent. My one dog suffers from allergies and we were able to stop administering meds once we started the quail eggs...highly recommend.


I've never seen anything other than chicken eggs around here. I will look, though. What about duck? He's eating duck for his Darwins pre made, I wonder if duck eggs would work? I've seen those somewhere


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm fortunate to have a quail farm that is about 30 minutes from where I live. I googled quail farms for your state and the following link is one I found...don't know how close they are to you. I have not researched duck eggs since I do not feed them. I do know quail eggs nutritional value is 4 times higher than that of chicken eggs. 

Seacoast Harvest

Also, another great link for local grass-fed farmers in your state is...

Eat Wild - New Hampshire


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

frogdog said:


> I'm fortunate to have a quail farm that is about 30 minutes from where I live. I googled quail farms for your state and the following link is one I found...don't know how close they are to you. I have not researched duck eggs since I do not feed them. I do know quail eggs nutritional value is 4 times higher than that of chicken eggs.
> 
> Seacoast Harvest
> 
> ...


Thank you! The egg place is about 45min away but I'd go. I saved the other website as well!


----------

